

Coder: "An ever-expanding universe of languages is becoming a drain on productivity" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/31/so-many-languages-so-little-time

======
raganwald
640K of RAM and a Blub compiler ought to be good enough for everybody.

~~~
icey
I wish I could upvote you a thousand times for this.

Also: Please start blogging again, even if it's about climbing mountains and
laughing at those wacky comp.lang bloggers.

------
mechanical_fish
I have no idea what this guy is trying to say by comparing Ruby to COBOL.

Is he trying to say that Ruby is just another flash in the pan, like COBOL?

Or is he suggesting that some of today's Ruby code might still be running in
vital systems fifty years from now?

Neither of those arguments would seem to have much to do with his main point.
Could it be that he's trying to imply that language innovation has been a
chimera for fifty years and we should all have been satisfied with COBOL?
Surely nobody could be _that_ much of a Blub fundamentalist!

Or, you know, maybe this whole essay makes no sense.

~~~
raganwald
"Could it be that he's trying to imply that language innovation has been a
chimera for fifty years and we should all have been satisfied with COBOL?"

What's interesting about that sentence is what happens if you replace COBOL
with L---, aw shucks, let's not go there...

